# Cliff's Thursday cook thread



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2006)

I spent most of the night doing prep work.  I finally got everything rubbed or injected at 1:00am.  " BBQ is a lot of work but I hardly noticed".   I already have the chargriller cleaned up and ready to go.  I plan to add one more Pappy mod while the meat is on.

I have a lot of new stuff that I want to try.  Everything goes on tomorrow at about 7:00ish.  I have two books that I have been getting ideas from and some sample rub to try out so here is the line up.

One Boston Butt rubbed with wooster, mustard and Wolfe rub.

One Boston Butt injected and rubbed with a Chris Lilly combo I mixd up from the book  "Peace Love and Barbecue."

One slab of spares rubbed with wooster, mustard and Tex-joy.

One slab of spares rubbed with woostser, mustard and " Magic Dust" from the said book " PL&B" 

One slab of spares rubbed with wooster, mustard and Wolfe Rub "Bold".

I have a new ET-72 to monitor the pit temp.

I will be cooking with new to me Kingsford Charwood Lump and hickory chunks.  I also purchased a smoker box so I could add some of the BBQ Delight  "Apple" pellets.

I even bought some of the grill wipes that The Joker told us about.


----------



## Finney (Sep 7, 2006)

You know we need pics.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck Cliff!! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2006)

a great day to be Cliff!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds good can't wait to see and hear the results


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Now that's going to be a full Char Griller  
Good luck can't wait for the pic's


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2006)

Butts went on around 7:00am  I was able to take this pic about an hour later, once the smoke from the BBQ delight pellets burned out.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like a great line up cliff, one question though. Before I rub I slather with either mustard OR wooster sauce depending on the rub. You use both, any particular reason??? have fun!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great line up cliff, one question though. Before I rub I slather with either mustard OR wooster sauce depending on the rub. You use both, any particular reason??? have fun!



No reason at all.  Just trying to get the best of EVERYTHING.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 7, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":f8l8f28u]Sounds like a great line up cliff, one question though. Before I rub I slather with either mustard OR wooster sauce depending on the rub. You use both, any particular reason??? have fun!



No reason at all.  Just trying to get the best of EVERYTHING. [/quote:f8l8f28u]

Got it....looks good so far


----------



## oompappy (Sep 7, 2006)

Enjoy your cook Cliff, looks good so far.
Hope that mod works good for you.  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Which mod did you do Cliff?


----------



## Unity (Sep 7, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Butts went on around 7:00am  I was able to take this pic about an hour later, once the smoke from the BBQ delight pellets burned out.


Whaddaya have planned for the peppers?

--John  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Which mod did you do Cliff?



Puff,
I will take a pic when I put the ribs on.  You gotta do this.  It works reall good.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Whaddaya have planned for the peppers?
> 
> --John  8)




I didn't have a tater.  They are just holding my probe.  They went flat so I had to use something else.


----------



## Unity (Sep 7, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I didn't have a tater.  They are just holding my probe.  They went flat so I had to use something else.


Oh, _now_ I recognize the probe.   

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2006)

Dumped the ash tray and reloaded with lump.  1/2 bag burned for about four hours with me adding hickory to it.  

Here is the exhaust mod





I don't think I can get anything else on here.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 7, 2006)

Lookin' good Cliff, I can smell it from here.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 7, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Lookin' good Cliff, I can smell it from here.



No you can't! :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 7, 2006)

I did that mod too, works great!
Man you really got her filled up huh


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I did that mod too, works great!
> Man you really got her filled up huh



I couldn't have got it all in there without oompappy's mod.  The exhaust is now up and out of the way.  Gave me about 6" of grill space back.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 7, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good, you do have a full smoker but that's better than an empty one!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks great Cliff. I can't wait to here the results of all the rubs.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Been 12 hrs. need pic's now


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2006)

Wolfe Rub "Bold"  

Good flavor , Good Heat,  I like the way it presents.

You can tell these ribs stayed in the foil to long.  I had trouble keeping the bones in place while I sliced :x 







Tex-Joy 

Thats not new I just like it.

Had trouble slicing that one also 







Magic Dust from PL&B

Kinda salty.  I knew it would be but I am not one to vary from the recipe.
I will now.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks good ! Sooooo Which was your favorite?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 7, 2006)

They all look great !
Gotta' love the bark with the "bold"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah, they're ruined...send em down to me..I'll use the Captain Disposal on em.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks good ! Sooooo Which was your favorite?



When the wife gets home I will let her and the kids eat on the one rubbed with Magic dust.  I will take the other two.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 7, 2006)

How 'bout dem butts?


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> How 'bout dem butts?



One is at 195 and one is at 190 .   I was going to take them to 200,  then they got to take a nap.

I have a question.  What do the most folks do with ribs once they are done ?

Slice them while they are hot.

Rest um for a while in foil.

Let um cool off and then slice.

                ?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 7, 2006)

I pull them off full racks and then let the folks slice as they like...halves, twozee threezees...whatever...but its gotta be when they are hot for me!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 8, 2006)

John said:
			
		

> Just wondering if you used an electric knife to slice?  It is alot more forgiving when sliceing ribs that are a little over done.  Experience talking here.  Everything looks great by the way, keep it up.



I thought about it but then remembered how bad everyone ragged on the guy using one in the Stumps Smoker amature video and decided against it.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 8, 2006)

That guy just wasn't using the knife the right way, I think it would work.

How 'bout dem butts


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 8, 2006)

Here come da butts.  

Wolfe rubbed butt was great as always. I used 1/2 a shaker.  Now im out.  If only I had a 1lb shaker.  

I noticed two things about the one I injected with the Chris Lilly combo.
1. When I broke it open I could smell the apple juice and it was good.
2. The bark was salty tasting and that was not good.

Both will taste great between two buns.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks like you got your self a bunch of good eats....Nice job Cliff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 8, 2006)

Great looking grub there Griff, I sure wish I had a PP sandwich right about now!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 8, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks like you got your self a bunch of good eats....Nice job Cliff



Should hold me for a good while Wittdog.  You haven't cooked in a day or two.  Whats wrong?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 8, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing a couple of Butts tonight and a brisket in the WSM for my FF Draft tomarrow...I also have a brisket curing I'm going to make Pastami out of


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 8, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm doing a couple of Butts tonight and a brisket in the WSM for my FF Draft tomarrow...I also have a brisket curing I'm going to make Pastami out of




Well allrighty then.


----------



## allie (Sep 8, 2006)

Great looking food, Cliff!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Everything looked great Cliff, one of the best butts i've made so far was with Wolfe Rub and the Chris Lilly injection


----------



## Unity (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice outcome, Cliff. Makes me hungry. 

--John  8)


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Great looking grub there Griff, I sure wish I had a PP sandwich right about now!



No you don't.  :roll:

Great job Cliff, was there a noticeable difference in flavor and/or  texture to the butt you injected. Was it enough to make it something you would do from now on?


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 8, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [Great job Cliff, was there a noticeable difference in flavor and/or  texture to the butt you injected. Was it enough to make it something you would do from now on?



The injected version seemd to be a bit mushy right at the bone.  It is possible that I injected to much fluid in one spot. 

I have decided that "for me"  more than a tbs or two of salt is for curing and not for BBQ. 

I think Puffs idea of Wolfe Rub and Chris Lilly injection with little or no salt would be good.


----------



## Unity (Sep 8, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Makes me *hungry*.


Enough so that I thawed a little bag of pulled pork and had a couple sandwiches.  

--John  8) 
(Add that to my "why do you" answer.   )


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 8, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2lzxv72t]Great looking grub there Griff, I sure wish I had a PP sandwich right about now!



*No you don't.*  :roll:

[/quote:2lzxv72t]

 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 8, 2006)

Looked great Cliff! Thanks for the rub commentary.


----------

